# Help Finding Factory Extended Magazine Floorplates



## B Brazier (Sep 30, 2008)

Well the title says it all, I am looking for a good price on the Factory Glock Extended Floor Plates. I am new to the Glock so I am unsure of one thing though do I just need this part http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpa...ce=froogle&utm_medium=free&utm_campaign=10636 or do I need that and this http://www.midwayusa.com/eproductpage.exe/showproduct?saleitemid=883766


----------



## DJ Niner (Oct 3, 2006)

Actually, you need one of each for each magazine. The triangle-shaped insert goes inside the magazine, and the other piece replaces the magazine base/floorplate. These will only work for 9mm/.40/.45GAP/.357-size, recent-production, high-capacity magazines (not other calibers, not old NFML mags, not 10-shot mags).


----------

